# Solved: How do I compress an mpg file?



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I take quick movies sometimes with my Canon A80. They are typical mpeg video clips. If I have a clip like this in mpg format that is about 5MB long, how can I compress it down to send over the internet, as email, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

.MPG is already a compressed form.

How long is the movie file?


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

about 4-5 mb's


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

no how *long* as in minutes


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

If you have windows ME/XP, open windows movie maker, file, import into collections, drag the clip to the storyboard below, file, save movie as, then the wizard will guide you through where, how and at what size you want to save it as. You can go very small with the clip but the smaller the clip the smaller the screen size when viewing.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Moby- you solved my problem and I never resolved the thread.

So... thanks, I appreciate it!

BJ


----------

